# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > کامپوننت های سایر شرکت ها، و توسعه کامپوننت > سوال: بستن پنجره گزارش گیری دلفی QuickReport_Delphi

## nafele2

با سلام
برای اینکه کاربر بتونه کنترل مختصری روی پیش نمایش پرینت یا همون ریپورت داشته باشه یک Form روی Report باز کردم که از اونجا کلید های کنترلی داره و . . .
مشکل اونجاست که دستور بستن report  رو ندارم یعنی بعد از اعمال تغییرات یک Report جدید روی قبلیه باز می شه
دستورای زیر رو امتحان کردم اما جواب نداده >>
QuickReport1.visible:=False;
QuickReport1.Hide;
QuickReport1.update;
QuickReport1.refresh;
QuickReport1.show:=False;
QuickReport1.cancel;
QuickReport1.show:=cancel;
QuickReport1.endPage;
QuickReport1.Modify;
QuickReport1.show:=cancel;
QuickReport1.close;
لطفا خودتون چک کنید اگه جواب داد به منم بگین
ممنون
 :افسرده:

----------

